# Slingbox - TV via the Internet



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Hi there,

A friend at work has sent me the following link

http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2006/05/30/sling_ships_uk_slingbox/

I went to have a look at it in PC World last night. Seemed quite impressive. Would be very cool to have it hooked up to the TiVo, so that you could stream live/recorded pictures over the Internet to anywhere in the world 

Not sure what kind of upload speed you'd need though. I know that it uses compression, so I would imagine that it would adjust the quality depending on the speed available to it.

David.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Did you not notice the existing thread in the UK chat forum?


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

According to the slingmedia site, you need a 256k uplink minimum. http://www.slingmedia.com/uk/slingbox/

I will be getting one as soon as I can find any stock!


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> Did you not notice the existing thread in the UK chat forum?


No. 

I only tend to read this group. Let me go and have a look....


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

dribble said:


> No.
> 
> I only tend to read this group. Let me go and have a look....


I only read the UK section as well, but the original said that the thread was in UK Section, although it doesnt come up in a search??


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

I have one connected to tivo, and also using the freeview built in.

I am very dissapointed with the quality, the idea is nice, but unless you dont mind looking a 1/4 screen the picture is very very bad, even within an internal network.

I havent tried it outside my network, but I am thinking of selling it already 

The bitrate within my network peaks at abou 1800kbps, but often tops at about 900kbps, the picture quality full screen is pretty much unwatchable for anything that has action.

As I said, the idea is interesting, but thats it......

Gaz


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

There are two UK sections on this forum.

This one - TiVo UK

and in the off topic areas - UK General Chit Chat (Rob's post near the top)


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

gazter said:


> The bitrate within my network peaks at abou 1800kbps, but often tops at about 900kbps, the picture quality full screen is pretty much unwatchable for anything that has action.
> 
> As I said, the idea is interesting, but thats it......
> 
> Gaz


Thanks for the feedback Gaz.

That's stopped me rushing out to buy one! Might be worth waiting a while to see what else the market comes up with. I always thought that with upload speeds currently being much less than D/L speeds, quality was always going to be an issue.

David


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

indeed. 256kbps isn't enough to reliably stream decent quality mp3, let alone video, so until we get dsl rather than adsl the idea's a bit of a non-starter as far as i can see.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

gazter said:


> I am very dissapointed with the quality, the idea is nice, but unless you dont mind looking a 1/4 screen the picture is very very bad, even within an internal network.
> 
> I havent tried it outside my network, but I am thinking of selling it already
> 
> Gaz


Rob - any response to this, as in the 'other' thread, there is no one complaining about quality 

Does gazter have a duff one, a bad experience for some other reason, or is yours the same?


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

But maxdsl seems to be unfolding across the UK, with two standard upload speeds of 450kbps and 850kbps (or close to).

While watching it within my network is dissapointing, because i know that i can perfectly easily stream mpeg2 + wmv9 at dvd resolution and higher around my house without any issues.

But outside, with a maxdsl uprate of 850 (which i assume most users wille end up having within the next year) will be quite good.

The picture when smaller looks a lot sharper then full screen.....

Been able to access my tivo from a remote location is very tempting, and promising...


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

alextegg said:


> Rob - any response to this, as in the 'other' thread, there is no one complaining about quality
> 
> Does gazter have a duff one, a bad experience for some other reason, or is yours the same?


The solution is watchable. Full screen and close it is blocky. It does take a couple of minutes to stablise the picture ( or optimize as they call it. ) When the picture is left at its native resultion it's fine.

The box is realtime encoding and there will always be some trade off ( well when you are designing to a price anyway ) I have calculated this as using about 256MB per hour, TiVo at Best Quality uses about 2048MB per hour 1/8th or so.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

http://img195.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sling0de.jpg (notice lack of widescreen switching??)

here is a link of what it looks on your desktop, at this size the picture is really high quality, and I could imagine watching it like this if i am stuck somewhere with internet access.

Here is a link of it full screen at abuot 835kbps (the fastest we are ever likely to see upload speeds on adsl in the near future, and about 3x/4x the present upload that people have.

http://img304.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sling800fullsc2bq.jpg

Gaz


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

To be fair the reason there is no widescreen switching is that there is no SCART pin8 to signal it. When using the internal freeview decoder widescreen switching is present.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

my chipped xbox has no problem managing the correct aspect ratio to use in XBMC, that connects over component, but that is probably a software solution, as i connect at 720p.


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Yes, probably picking up a line 23 signal to do the switching, TiVo does send this ( NOT IN VERSION 2.5.5a )

I would not be suprised if this could be coded as an update to the slingbox software at some point - this does rather depend on the encoding chipset being able to recognise the signal though.

Of course the slingbox could be improved with SCART sockets, automatic widescreen switching, higher resolutions available across the LAN, wider range of clients etc. But at the current price point ( and what is very much the first attempt ) it does not do a bad job.

Rgds,

R.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Just recorded this bit of video about the slingbox:


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

I travel quite a bit and am often in hotel rooms in Europe and the far east with good internet, but only BBCWorld (which loops every 30 mins or so). 

I am not sure what the wife would think if I start changing channels while she is at home watching something? I still think I would be interested for late night stuff that doesnt interfere with whoever may be watching at home. And to be honest, I wasnt expecting full screen at those bandwidths.

I would very much like to see one in action. I presume the client software is freely available. Would any kind soul who has one consider opening it up to me for a few minutes to see the experience?


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

finder key private messaged..........

Anyone else want a go, let me know.....


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Gazter, Have you disabled the remote control (dont blame you)?

Doesnt look too bad on my work LAN, seems to have stabalised out at 135kbps. Any idea what your uplink is at home?

Picture quality isnt great, but watchable in the absense of anything else (see the HD about picture quality perception).

Still not sure whether to get one or not.


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

my upload is 256, it should be a little quicker now, because i have turned off bittorrent................

you can also access the freeview, by going to video input....

see if you get a better picture


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Wow, the uplink just jumped up to 239kbps (and I found the remote) - this is really watchable!!

Thanks for the demo gazter - really appreciate it.


----------



## peteroddan (Jan 13, 2003)

Hi Gazter,

I'd love a look, if you're still playing around!

Cheers,

Peter.


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

Ok, I am opening it up for todays usage, dont piss up my tivo to much, or i will close the link

here is the finder key
6E0F2731-8BBF-FF43AED8-E6B4-9A727AA3

here is the password 
tivo1

the password is only good today, 31st may

you need to download the slingbox software:

http://www.slingmedia.com/uk/support/downloads.php

the slingbox will only allow a single connection at any one time, so if it doesnt connect dont worry, try later.


----------



## peteroddan (Jan 13, 2003)

That is quite outstanding!

As has been said, quality not the best, but very watchable, but the functionality and ease of use is fantastic!

Cheers Gazter.
Let me know when everyone else has finished having a go, as I'd like to try it with my vofafone 3G connect card in the car park!


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Wow - Thanks Gazter!

I just streamed at around 256kbs to my PC here in Frankfurt - a real test of place shifting  

The first minute or so was quite blocky and the picture / sound co-ordination was really poor. Then the process of optimisation was complete and it was really quite watchable using the smaller default size window. It was not perfect but I'd give it an 8/10 - somewhat akin to watching a long-play VHS video (not that I do that these days!).

I tried the bigger full screen image and that was rather blocky but still passable - 6/10. I pressed a few buttons on the menu and things worked with (I timed it!) 1.3 second lag. 

If anyone has a higher upload speed and is willing to set up a similar trial it would be very interesting to see the quality difference. 

Overall I'd say my STG180 looks close to being spent!


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Double wow! 

Thanks to Rob I just tested with a faster upstream connection (I got around 550kbps). The image quality improved only marginally for the smaller standard window size but was noticeably better full screen. 

Remote control changes were a little faster (less than a second). However, if the only reason you wanted a faster uplink is to improve the quality of the slingbox output I am not convinced under this, admittedly rather quick, test that the cost/benefit is worthwhile. 

There is one downside to this though - SWMBO would like me to scold Rob and Gazter - their making available a test of the slingbox just cost our joint account in the UK STG180!  

Andrew


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Give this a try:

www.orb.com

Does the same sort of thing, but is free.

Runs on a PC - regular or Media Center - and gives you access to any stored video, music or live TV.


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

sanderton said:


> Give this a try:
> 
> www.orb.com
> 
> ...


Hi Stuart.

Without wanting to get into the details of how to extract video from the TiVo (I can do that bit!), is it possible for orb to play ty files ? If so, what codec is needed? I tried Tyshow and it doesn't seem to work.

Thanks

David.


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Ummm.

I think that I've found the answer to my own question.

It looks as if VsrvSrc.ax wont register on Windows 2003 server. 

Therefore TyShow doesn't work.

Ho hum...


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the opportunity to test this. I must say that I was quite impressed with the overall functionality.

As already stated in this thread, the picture quality certainly isn't broadcast standard, but once it has optimised, it certainly levels out to do a pretty good job.

Thanks again


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi

Can anyone tell me roughly the size of the package this comes in / its weight? My wife will be picking it up for me when she is in the UK this week and she wants to make sure she has enough room in her case.

thanks!


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

sanderton said:


> Give this a try:
> 
> www.orb.com
> 
> ...


Just from reading the specs, it looks like the 'DVR Everywhere' plugin might have potential but it seems to rely on Tivotogo which UK tivos don't have.

Might it be possible to somehow interface this plugin with tivowebplus streaming?


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

mesaka said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anyone tell me roughly the size of the package this comes in / its weight? My wife will be picking it up for me when she is in the UK this week and she wants to make sure she has enough room in her case.
> 
> thanks!


18"x12"x5" 2lbs ( from memory ) I should have a second in my mitts today and will correct if vastly out!

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Rob Nespor Bellis said:


> 18"x12"x5" 2lbs ( from memory ) I should have a second in my mitts today and will correct if vastly out!
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> R.


Your estimate is about right- I just picked mine up.

Sorry, but if anyone is looking for one, the Slough PC World is out of stock as my workmate and i just bought the only two they had in. But i would ring your local store as the website says they had none!


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

due to requests
the slingbox is back open again for a few hours....

Quite a lot of people seemed to enjoy connecting yesterday, for some reason someone decided to read one of the tivo messages,

God, how bored do you have to be to check out somebody elses new tivo messages.


----------



## vassilis (Apr 28, 2002)

gazter said:


> due to requests
> the slingbox is back open again for a few hours....
> 
> Quite a lot of people seemed to enjoy connecting yesterday, for some reason someone decided to read one of the tivo messages,
> ...


Many thanks for this (and sorry for changing the channels while you were watching 

It actually is very good. I managed a stream at 213K and it was perfectly watchable on my 17" widescreen. I love it and I want one. It is a pity that PC World at Kensington did not have any this afternoon.

Vassilis


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Hehe, well that was interesting...

Will and Grace.

I am only on a 1mb connection, my son is on xbox livec and my daughter on the Voip Phone... And I could still watch someone elses TiVo... It is a shame you can not use a TiVo remote skin, or maybe you can..

Sorry if either I was upsettings what you where watching or someone else was also connected as I was pressing up and someone else was trying to do something else..

Thanks for the live demo..


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

well, the good lady was trying to check that a new episode was going to be taped, and she gets annoyed if anyone distracts her from control of Tivo.....


----------



## alanjrobertson (Feb 15, 2002)

Hey Gazter - any chance of opening up again for another short trial? I'd be interested in giving it a go too! - I'd read about Slingboxes ages ago and knew they were coming to the UK but just found out today!

Cheers

Alan


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

...coolstream said:


> Just from reading the specs, it looks like the 'DVR Everywhere' plugin might have potential but it seems to rely on Tivotogo which UK tivos don't have.
> 
> Might it be possible to somehow interface this plugin with tivowebplus streaming?


Streaming content from a TiVo and downampling it t send on a broadband uplink on the fly has been done, but it out of the remit of this forum. Go to Deal Database and you'll find it.

A bit fragile in my experience unles its been improved.


----------



## pgogborn (Nov 11, 2002)

Also keep an eye on Windows Media Encoder (currently free, allegedly it can stream video from a tv card etc) >
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/forpros/encoder/default.mspx


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks for the prompt to go check the forum, Stuart!

I came in to dodge the sun  and now I've got a sore head  

Perhaps it's better to learn about compiling etc on a rainy day


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

pgogborn said:


> Also keep an eye on Windows Media Encoder (currently free, allegedly it can stream video from a tv card etc) >
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/forpros/encoder/default.mspx


It can, I've streamed six nations rugby to the US using it and a Hauppage WinTV USB box. But there's no control mechanism; you jst get whatever is showing!


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

due to further requests, it is back open again:

Instructions:

i) download and install client software from

http://www.slingmedia.com/uk/support/downloads.php

ii) use the following finder key 6E0F2731-8BBF-FF43AED8-E6B4-9A727AA3 and password tivo1

You can fiddle with the tivo menus etc, you can change to freeview by going to video input digital tuner.

I dont mind people checking out the tivo menus, but if i am recording anything, dont change channels!!!!!

have fun


----------



## ...coolstream (Dec 10, 2005)

sanderton said:


> Streaming content from a TiVo and downampling it t send on a broadband uplink on the fly has been done, but it out of the remit of this forum. Go to Deal Database and you'll find it.
> 
> A bit fragile in my experience unles its been improved.


I appreciate that this is out of remit, but just had to share this with you.

After nearly 24 hours of searching so many forums (getting nearest with mplayer but problems still with mode0 recordings), I was about to give up on this quest. In desperation, I decided to fall back on Media Player Classic and was delighted to find that all my recordings can now be streamed via my intranet perfectly.

I appreciate that this thread is about internet streaming but it is the question that inspired my question, and now I have managed to answer it and am therefore very happy


----------



## GarySargent (Oct 27, 2000)

Thanks Gazter - pretty cool. Think I might have to get myself one of those!


----------



## CPhoenix (Oct 27, 2004)

dribble said:


> Hi Stuart.
> 
> Without wanting to get into the details of how to extract video from the TiVo (I can do that bit!), is it possible for orb to play ty files ? If so, what codec is needed? I tried Tyshow and it doesn't seem to work.
> 
> ...


You'd be best off using etivo to automatically copy your favourites shows to your machine to a directory set to be accessible by orb.

Works perfectly for my Simpsons archive.


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Well, I couldn't hold out any longer.

I was in PC World last night, and one of their Slingboxes managed to find it's way into my basket  So far, quite happy with it, although it would be nice to have a proper 'virtual' TiVo remote control.

If you go onto the Slingbox web page, there is a picture of a TiVo remote.

http://www.slingmedia.com/uk/i/slingplayer/remote_tivo_lg.jpg

Does anyone know how you can get this installed, instead of the 'generic' remote? I've not figured it out yet. 

David.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

dribble said:


> If you go onto the Slingbox web page, there is a picture of a TiVo remote.
> 
> http://www.slingmedia.com/uk/i/slingplayer/remote_tivo_lg.jpg
> 
> ...


Cant find the answer, so I posted an answer on the Slingmedia site - http://www.slingmedia.com/uk/support/supportcontact.php - will let you know if I get an answer.


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

I have just got off the phone to Slingbox CS.

I asked them how to get the TiVo remote control?

After checking with the technical guys, he phoned me back and said that in the current version of the software, it's not available  

Seems a bit strange, as on the website they make a thing about having 3 virtual remotes. However, the guy took down the Thomson model number (PVR10UK) and he tells me that it will incorporated into the next release of the software :up: 

Lets see what happens.

David


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Can anyone with a Slingbox please request this from Slingmedia?

All pressure will help get it into the software


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

According to these specifications, they didn't realise that the UK has TiVo.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

iankb said:


> According to these specifications, they didn't realise that the UK has TiVo.


Ian - the only relevant comment on this (Strongly US forum) is possibly:-

"Includes IR codes and remote control graphics for the most popular set-top boxes in Europe (NTL, Homechoice, Sky, Telewest, and more) "

I can assure you that Tivo is an option in the software setup in the UK version of the software.

I think this is purely a case of Slingmedia rushing the launch to be in time for the world cup and the refinement of the specific on-screen remotes took second place to some other bugs for launch.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

Reply just in from Slingbox Customer Support

"Dear Alan,

Thank you for contacting Sling Media support.

Our engineering dept. is working on this issue and hopefully it will be 
fixed with the next software update. We apologize for any inconvenience 
this may cause you.

For future reference your Sling Media email support ticket number is 
1xxxx.

Best regards,
Sling Media Support"


----------



## gazter (Aug 1, 2001)

well i have decided i dont need it...

So any offers, before I sell it on ebay?

Gaz


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

gazter said:


> well i have decided i dont need it...


I love the idea, and have almost bought one several times. But I realise just in time that I would hardly ever use it. Definitely, in my case, a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## bounderboy (Dec 10, 2001)

For me slingbox is just a great gadget.

Forgetting the streaming of programmes remotely there are a couple of other excellent uses

The main one i use is as a video sender.. within the LAN the quality is excellent so if you have WIFI and a laptop or Pocketpc then you have an excellent tool to distribute your video.

the other use is an alternative to TIVOWEB - and more importantly if you have saddo sky+ is to administer your box remotely!!

honestly i am really hooked and I just hope it doesn't go the way of tivo... fingers crossed!!!

cheers

Rob

PS www.slingcommunity.com is a good place to find out more...


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

I got mine because I travel a lot, sometimes to the far east, but mainly to Europe.

After going for a meal, i do like to unwind with a bit of Telly, but in most hotels the only UK channel is BBC World, and sometimes the only English Speaking channel is CN!! The Netherlands are the best as they have BBC1 and BBC2 in virtually all the hotels, (and most private houses too).

The built in freeview means I can watch without affecting SWMBO until she has gone to bed, then I can have the Tivo too!


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Fred1 said:


> I got mine because I travel a lot, sometimes to the far east, but mainly to Europe.
> 
> After going for a meal, i do like to unwind with a bit of Telly, but in most hotels the only UK channel is BBC World, and sometimes the only English Speaking channel is CN!!


Tell me about it! I travel round Europe a lot with work, and a lot in the Middle East. This week I have a badly cropped Sky News, BBC World, and, er, that's it really. Not even CNN.


----------



## dribble (Jun 8, 2002)

Just to let anyone that owns a sling box know, they have released 1.2 Beta of the client software.

This allows use of the correct TiVo remote control. Looks good.

http://www.slingmedia.com/uk/support/bdownload.php

David


----------



## Rob Nespor Bellis (Feb 17, 2001)

Top catch David. Downloading it now 

Rgds,

R.


----------



## Fred1 (Dec 10, 2002)

dribble said:


> Just to let anyone that owns a sling box know, they have released 1.2 Beta of the client software.
> 
> This allows use of the correct TiVo remote control. Looks good.
> 
> ...


Ahhh! That's better all the right buttons in the right places. Many thanks for posting this.


----------



## MatthewClement (Sep 30, 2002)

I've got TalkTalk internet. Are they likely to give me a hard time about their Acceptable Use Policy (which prohibits behaviour like filesharing) if I'm slinging myself content?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I can't see any reasonable grounds to object to you accessing your computer remotely unless they have a clause prohibiting video streaming explicitly.

As I understand it it streams on demand - if you were running an internet radio station then I can see they might get a bit twitchy about the amount of bandwidth in use 24/7.


----------



## tomconway (Jul 20, 2006)

Hi all 
I have a sling in ireland slinging on home wireles lan perfect
i use at work not quite as good but 8 out of ten
dont know what all the gripes are if you tried this with a dream box it would 
not work at all you would have no were neer enought uplink bandwith
well done sling multimedia.


----------



## tomconway (Jul 20, 2006)

AMc said:


> I can't see any reasonable grounds to object to you accessing your computer remotely unless they have a clause prohibiting video streaming explicitly.
> 
> As I understand it it streams on demand - if you were running an internet radio station then I can see they might get a bit twitchy about the amount of bandwidth in use 24/7.


hi mate whats a dongle on your cable box


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

tomconway said:


> hi mate whats a dongle on your cable box


It converts normal Infrared commands from my Tivo to IRDA which my cable box uses for remote control. It's not very glamorous


----------



## tomconway (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh ok 
i thought you had bent the cable box with something so u didnt pay for the service.


----------



## benallenuk (Aug 1, 2005)

A cheap alternative using an old pc, (500Mhz) tv card and the internet. See a link to0 a tutorial i put together here!

http://www.ecs.soton.ac.uk/~ba203/tivostream/stream.htm

Quality is excellent on the lan and very watachable over the net. I only have 256k up. You can tweek loads of options to get the best picture

oh plus, i can control the tivo box via tivoweb.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Slingbox users, now you've had 2 months or so of living with slingbox, how would you rate it? Is the quality and reliability of the streaming as good as any other webvideo you might watch (e.g. google video, youtube etc) ? What minimum bit-rate would you consider watchable full-screen? With my experience of video files, I'm perfectly happen full-screening a 500kbps file as long as I'm not sat right next to the screen.

As most regular broadband ISP's don't offer 500kbps uplink though I'm expecting the quality to be more appropriate to a small window on the PC you're viewing the slingbox via.

Does the slingbox achieve its claim of being able to figure out the best speed the connection (from both ends) is capable of sustaining and streaming at that speed?

I'm considering leaving my TiVo and Skybox "back home" in England and accessing it remotely via a slingbox while I'm away (which is most of the time). 

It would be hooked up to NTL cable-internet. I'm expecting I could manage a reliable 256kbps uplink which I expect would be fine for a 640x480 window. As the top shows are available really quickly anyway via P2P, I'm only expecting to use it to get the shows that people just don't bother capturing and sharing to the P2P community. So it's not like it would be my main source of TV. My main reason for wanting to switch from what's already working perfectly well (i.e. having tivo/sky with me here in Germany) is that we're looking for a new house and it would be nice to have to bring a 1.2metre dish with me


----------



## mesaka (Sep 27, 2002)

Hi

I'm actually using my slingbox (and TiVo / SKY) here in Germany. I'm quite impressed with the slingbox - it certainly does what it is supposed to. The quality isn't the same as the source which might be an issue if you are using it as your primary source of viewing. 

Mine is used only occaisionally away from home (but a lot on my Lan) so it is not such an issue for me. One other comment: It can get rather hot (especially in the 35+ days we had last week. I tested in that heat and I thought that the quality was suffering. A reboot (alowing the unit to cool for a few hours) did the trick!

Another thought you may want to consider is what will you do if your router goes down or the Slingbox needs rebooting - is there someone tech literate that can sort these things out for you at the source?


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

mesaka said:


> I'm actually using my slingbox (and TiVo / SKY) here in Germany. I'm quite impressed with the slingbox - it certainly does what it is supposed to. The quality isn't the same as the source which might be an issue if you are using it as your primary source of viewing


I don't expect it to be my primary source. For all the top drama/comedy (e.g. Dr. Who, Top Gear, Little Britain, Hustle etc) those are all available for download just a few hours after airing, and in high quality. It's only stuff that doesn't get shared that I think I'd use the slingbox for (e.g. The Bill).



mesaka said:


> Mine is used only occaisionally away from home (but a lot on my Lan) so it is not such an issue for me. One other comment: It can get rather hot (especially in the 35+ days we had last week. I tested in that heat and I thought that the quality was suffering. A reboot (alowing the unit to cool for a few hours) did the trick!


Not too many 35+ days in the north east of England  



mesaka said:


> Another thought you may want to consider is what will you do if your router goes down or the Slingbox needs rebooting - is there someone tech literate that can sort these things out for you at the source?


Luckily back home, the router and NTL cable-internet is already there and used daily so no worries there. I assume (hope) the slingbox is a true black-box that can be just power-cycled and it's good to go again, just like the TiVo. I'm only going to have to do this if we find a new house/apartment. Until the slingbox came to my attention I'd always been looking for a good place to locate a 4 foot dish  :down:


----------

